# AF on clomid



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Im on the 2ww now after having IUI using clomid on Sat.. OTD is 24th Oct...

I already feel really periody and have back ache, crampy and really bloated (cant have my trousers done up) im really scared that AF is gonna come really early (not due until 30th!) also im scared its gonna be really painful and heavy..

Do many of you get bad AF's after taking clomid??

Em x


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Em....

My af can vary terribly.... last one not on clomid was easy peasy 

on clomid I did have alot of pains.... double tagging it with paracetomol and 2 hours later ibuprofen.... still needed hot water bottle and felt like sh*t!!!  it was heavy but only for 1/2 days..
oh I can sympathise with the whole trouser thing... i piled on the pounds on clomid!!!

not sure this helps any? 
Good luck with your cycle 
T xx


----------

